
Uber Eats Start Free Delivery from Black-Owned Restaurants - rhegart
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/uber-eats-app-enables-free-delivery-from-black-owned-restaurants
======
hedora
I see where they’re coming from, but wow this is tone deaf. I guess hispanic
businesses are immune from COVID, and white businesses are privileged enough
to run at a loss indefinitely?

Maybe they should just treat their drivers better. They’re essentially all
economically vulnerable.

Imagine if they offered health and legal insurance to their “contractors”
instead.

------
johnnyo
How does that work, legally?

I’m not a lawyer, but it seems like a competing business that didn’t get the
discount could sue Uber for racial discrimination.

------
milsorgen
This will just create more animosity.

